# DIY tank from Cinder block?



## bombero (Mar 28, 2006)

has this been done?, I am doing some remodeling on my house and a friend of mine does concrete and blockwork.....I removed my Garage door and he blocked it in so I could make another bedroom from it, he is also going to block in my screen porch to make another room from it. my question is: the Garage is 28' x 15' (now going to be my master bedroom) could he bouild me a tank from block? and then I would seal it and get glass for the front? has anyone ever done this and what does it take?..

We are in the reconstruction phase now so this would be the time......I would like to maybe do a 10'x 4' tank and a 4'x5' sump at the end of the room ....and then frame and dress it with wood.

not sure how many gallons this would be but I want some info on how how high I could go and things like that.....

just a thought before its too late.........


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

I have seen it done, on this forum I think, or at least a link to it. The guy had rebar in the block too. The one I saw was way over the top and could be done for less so make sure you use the search feature on this forum.

Matt


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Block walls then a coating or render and use a pond sealer, that sounds way to simple :-? 
probably work okay then!!! Only thing, you would have to plan any inlets/outlets in the
blocks before the seal was done but I think good idea go for it


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

A concrete tank will take a lot of energy to heat, it may be warm enough in Florida that you don't need to worry about it though. I think a masonry aquarium is the simplest and most cost effective way to build a large aquarium but because of heating problems isn't feasable in most of north america.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.ptcmetrology.com/Metrology_tanktech.html


----------



## bombero (Mar 28, 2006)

after looking into it more, it may be a more of a project than i am ready for, I'll just put my 125 in there and be happy with that


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

DO IT!!! you'll regret settling later if you don't :fish:


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Have another think, it's a great idea you have :roll:


----------



## KCLAMBERT (Mar 11, 2007)

Would you have to worry about heating the tank if it were indoors. Most people usually keep their thermostats set between 70 and 74 degrees. That would be the temp of the water and many of fish would be comfortable at this temp (not all but many).


----------



## spartman (Mar 3, 2009)

You could pour vermiculite down the holes of the blocks for insulation, as well as put the pink foam on the outside.

The block would make an excellent heat sink once you got it up to temp.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I would fill the voids with rebar and concrete and insulate around the outside if the tank is going to be tall. http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... ?p=2811277


----------



## bombero (Mar 28, 2006)

well, im still finishing up on the bedroom. It should be close to done this weekend but im just going to put my 125 in there for now to free up some livingroom space... But I should be getting started on the screen porch teardown in about a month or so, then my buddy will block that in aswell. It will give me more time to do some research and I may put a tank in that room, its going to mine anyway....my "man cave"! Fiance and the boys get the rest of the house lol. its going to be 13'x16' about the size of a regular bedroom. Oh and I am in Florida by the way so it stays pretty comfortible here most of the time even in winter, pluse as one person mentioned this addon room will be the same temps as the rest of my house (im going to run electric & ductwork ) just as the garage conversion.

I want this and the my fiance is cool with the idea to, she loves my tanks & fish. but other projects to finish first.

so if I decide to do it Ill do the best I can with a thread and pictures.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

We'll be looking forward to it Bombero. :thumb:


----------

